# Home won't cool below 78 degrees



## tomjung09 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got a cooling issue.

I have an indoor unit that has ran fine for years. Recently I haven't been able to cool the house below 78 degrees. I replaced the filter, the air is blowing out great (as I just replaced the outside unit) it's 58-60 degrees. 

The attic is 115 degrees (the temp outside is about 100 degrees during the day)

I checked the ducts, there are two I can see, they are fine, however I have a dropped ceiling in the middle of the house that the 6 other ducts run through. Inside this "pocket" it is about 98 degrees (I found a hole in the attic sheetrock).

Replaced the air filter, and I had a guy out 3 weeks ago and my freon level was excellent.

Any idea what my problem may be? I'm a little puzzled on this one.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a similar problem. My house wouldn't cool below 81*. I resealed all my ducts with a special glue and my house now cools to a freeze almost! 

I would take a look at those ducts. Are they sheet metal or Enclosed like a dryer vent? If they are metal, I suggest sealing their joints and wrapping them in insulation.

MAke the job easier for your unit and you'll be cool in no time.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Jul 21, 2011)

Home Depot sells a paste type duct sealer.  You put on vinyl gloves and just smear this on the seams in your duct.  You don't have to wrap the sealed places with anything, just use the paste.  It dries hard.  Also check all duct work for holes or possible places where the duct has come loose and seal it.

A good way to determine a problem is go under your house or whereever your ductwork is and see if it is cooler down there than it is in your house.  If so then you definitely have a leak.

It is 95 degrees now outside my house and it is 73 degrees inside as I have my
thermostat set on 73 and it cuts on and off.

You definitely have a leak somewhere.

Get a a/c thermostat and stick it in your floor register and ck the temp  then do the same at your intake register where you filter is.  How much difference is the temperature.

Also check the return duct box.  Make sure it is attached securely to the wall etc.

Also make sure that the return is not pulling hot air down from your attic through such as through a pull down stairs or even through the wall where your return is.



Tom


----------



## tomjung09 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey, thank you for the reply, excellent reply!

Sad developement in my case.  I found that half of the evac coils were covered in dog hair.  I cleaned them off, didn't solve the problem.  Then yesterday my compressor died.  Is it possible that my compressor was just on the outs?

I'll still check all my ducts when I get a new unit.

Thanks again!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2011)

It's not uncommon for attic temp to be around 110-115*


----------



## Archena (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm having similar problems - but 78 degrees would be an improvement. I tried cleaning the coils since I'm sure it did freeze at one point but I can only reach one side. It didn't seem bad, actually. I'm thinking now maybe the blower fan is dirty. I'll have to get someone to look at it - anything beyond opening the panel is beyond my skill level.


----------

